# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания Prestigio объявила о системной поддержке сферы образования

## Labs

Компания Prestigio в рамках реализации собственной программы КСО (корпоративной социальной ответственности) передала 10 планшетов минской гимназии №38 и анонсировала продолжение реализации республиканской программы поддержки сферы образования.

10 планшетов Prestigio MultiPad 2 8.0 Ultra Duo, а также дополнительные устройства к ним (автономный источник питания Prestigio PowerBank и ручка-стилус) были переданы 12 сентября в минскую гимназию №38. Этим шагом компания расширила список учебных заведений, с которыми она будет сотрудничать в рамках проекта Мингорисполкома «Электронная школа» и объявила о продолжении системной поддержки сферы образования.

Стартом такому сотрудничеству стало взаимодействие бренда Prestigio и Белорусского государственного педагогического университета имени Максима Танка. 14 сентября 2012 года началась экспериментальная программа с факультетом естествознания. Залогом успешной работы стали планшеты Prestigio MultiPad 9.7 Ultra, удобство которых высоко оценили все участники эксперимента. Вчерашние студенты, сегодня приходят работать в школы, и вместе с ними в школы идет компания Prestigio. Поддержка проекта «Электронная школа» - наглядное тому свидетельство.

 «Мы не просто помогаем электронными устройствами школам, вузам и иным образовательным учреждениям, - комментирует Игорь Кузьмич, директор СЗАО «Асбис», эксклюзивного импортера электроники под торговой маркой Prestigio. – Мы участвуем в создании новой экосистемы, для перехода на  новый уровень в получении образования нашими детьми. Больше интерактивности, больше самообразования, больше вовлеченности с помощью высоких технологий на любом этапе обучения. Взамен, мы получаем бесценную обратную связь: какие типы устройств, с какими характеристиками и свойствами, наиболее подходят для учебного процесса? На базе гимназии №38 19 сентября текущего года мы проведем наглядную презентации возможностей использования цифровых устройств Prestigio  в рамках проекта «Электронная школа». Отдельное спасибо директору гимназии Галине Людвиговне Злобич, и конечно же, Министерству образования, которое поддерживает и рекомендует активное внедрение безбумажных технологий».

«Решение, поддерживаемое  Prestigio – это новая эра образования. Цели просты: больше эффективности, меньше бумаг, электронный контент вместо традиционных учебников, постоянный доступ к образовательным ресурсам, – рассказывает заместитель директора по маркетингу СЗАО "Асбис" Валентина Гурина. – Для их реализации мы участвуем в  экспериментальные проектах, а также запускаем различные акции в поддержку работников образования, помогая им получить необходимый инструмент современного обучения по доступной цене».

В течение ближайших месяцев, компания передаст еще 50 планшетов школам, лицеям и гимназиям, проведет ряд образовательных семинаров и презентаций, а также запустит локальную сервисную онлайн службу Prestigio.

Более подробную информацию можно получить на сайте prestigio.by

----------

